# Sticky  Stealth and Stealth PRO Heaters Recall



## Dan Cole

We issued this safety notice to customers who purchased Stealth Heaters from us but thought that others might like to know this at well.

We have just received a notice from Marineland halting the sale of their Stealth and Stealth PRO line of heaters due to potential quality issues. This stop sale applies to all 100 watt or greater Stealth or Stealth PRO heaters.

Our records indicate that you purchased one or more Stealth or Stealth PRO heaters from us in the past so we wanted to let you know about the potential problem with those heaters. Some of the reports that we have seen have been very serious so we would encourage you to contact Marineland at 800-526-0650 (Option 2) or 800-432-6986 to obtain further information regarding a replacement.

Your safety and satisfaction is of great concern to us so please call Marineland as soon as possible.

Dan Cole
Mail Order Pet Supplies, Inc.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Dan,
Welcome to GTA Aquaria and thanks for posting this.

I just called United Pet Group and they told me that they can send me a replacement (Visi-Therm) heater or refund however I have to cover the cost of shipping the old heaters back to them in the US.

Sounds expensive.
--
Paul


----------



## Dan Cole

You'll need to decide it if makes sense to return them or not...I just wanted to alert everyone to the problem. If you google it, you'll find that some folks have had some pretty scary issues arising from those heaters. 

For your safety, IMO, they should be replaced.

Dan


----------



## pat3612

Wow it only took them a couple of years. They must have got a heafty law suit.


----------



## sunjwd

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Dan,
> Welcome to GTA Aquaria and thanks for posting this.
> 
> I just called United Pet Group and they told me that they can send me a replacement (Visi-Therm) heater or refund however I have to cover the cost of shipping the old heaters back to them in the US.
> 
> Sounds expensive.
> --
> Paul


I have a suggestion. Call them again and see if a different rep
has a different response. When I called about my broken Stealth
last year, the rep said I had to mail the old one in.
I said that I'd think about it.
I called the next day and started from fresh with a different rep.
This rep asked me to read the "lot code"
to her. Then right away she said she'd send me a replacement with
no mention of sending the old one to them.


----------



## vrb th hrb

jeez..... I knock on wood everytime I hear about people having heater issues and give thanks that I've had good luck with mine. And one of my Rena cals is about 8 years old now


----------



## Dan Cole

sunjwd said:


> I have a suggestion. Call them again and see if a different rep
> has a different response. When I called about my broken Stealth
> last year, the rep said I had to mail the old one in.
> I said that I'd think about it.
> I called the next day and started from fresh with a different rep.
> This rep asked me to read the "lot code"
> to her. Then right away she said she'd send me a replacement with
> no mention of sending the old one to them.


Good point...I've been getting feedback that some of the reps haven't even heard that there was a "stop sale".

Dan


----------



## Dan Cole

pat3612 said:


> Wow it only took them a couple of years. They must have got a heafty law suit.


Someone finally got through to them. 

Dan


----------



## sunjwd

I love that United has very good customer service.
I started with a Stealth. It broke and they replaced
it with a Stealth Pro. Last month it broke and they
replaced it with a Visitherm. 
Pro: life time warranty
Con: bad equipment is bad equipment

I think the lesson is to always watch your temperature
and also to have a backup heater.
I have since bought an Eheim Jager. I'm told it is
more reliable (nothing is perfect).
I also got it at Big Al's and paid $4 for their in-store warranty.
Comparing customer service, I'm told that Eheim forces you
to ship the bad heater back to Germany. And the warranty
is only 5 years.


----------



## MrLimpet

I bought a 100 WATT stealth late last year, so I emailed Marineland asking them whether I had to be concerned about my heater.
This is the prompt response I received:

"The Stealth 100-300w style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them. We have two options to offer you. We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-therm Deluxe, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater. In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you. If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions, please let me know or call 1-800-338-4896.

Sincerely,

United Pet Group"

Went to BA in Mississauga, where I purchased the heater, showed them this email and asked if they could replace the heater instead of me having to send it back directly.

No problem, left with a Visi-therm Deluxe. Was happy and satisfied with the way both BA and Marineland, had dealt with the problem.


----------



## ModularGT

Wow, I have a 200W going now. Going to pick up a Rena heater tomorrow, and then give Marineland a call.


----------



## ohmyfish

MrLimpet said:


> No problem, left with a Visi-therm Deluxe. Was happy and satisfied with the way both BA and Marineland, had dealt with the problem.


Good to hear. I have 3 Marineland Stealth Pro heaters. Two are 50-watt but one is a 250-watt that I recently bought from BA around January time. I just got the e-mail notice today from BA so I'm going to take the 250-watt in for an exchange. I still have the box but the online receipt is gone. I hope they will take mine. Mine is model ML90453 and it is a ticking time bomb!  Should I get a Hydor or a Marineland Visi-Therm heater? The Hydor heater looks very sexy, I must admit.


----------



## ohmyfish

I just called the Big Al’s Online customer service number that was in the e-mail and they are giving me a full refund to my credit card. My order was on record so I didn't need to have my receipt. Great stuff. BA didn't even ask for the heater back. You're just supposed to throw it away if you bought it online I guess. Anywho, time for some shopping!  Oddly, I feel bad for my poor heater though. It looks perfectly fine and it is going in the garbage. But I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Chris S

Also, from United:


> During a routine review of our customer service records UPG identified a higher than average return rate for certain models of Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters. United Pet Group voluntarily contacted CPSC (Consumer Product Safety Commission) as there may be a potential issue with these heaters. We are working with CPSC to determine the appropriate next steps and have asked our retailers to refrain from selling these products at this time. As always, customer satisfaction is our top priority and UPG stands behind our products and our warranty. Any consumer who is unhappy with their product should contact UPG at (800) 338-4896 and we will make every effort to resolve any problems.


Quote from ReefBuilders.

I've also heard you should be able to return these to PetSmart and get a refund or exchange. Haven't heard any confirmed reports of this, but if someone has tried it please let us know.

Will sticky this thread for the time being.


----------



## fish_luva

Dan,,,, wanted to say thank-you for making this post and welcome to the GTA aquaria  I was just about to make this post as i saw your email to myself and others on your Mops mailing list.... Thank-you for that because i have 2 of these myself......

Truly appreciate the communication to others
Sheldon


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey folks,
Just wanted to give everyone an update. I took my 2 brand new 25 watt Marineland Stealth Pro heaters to PetSmart this morning with the letter linked below and without any questions asked they walked me over to where their heaters are and told me to pick any other 25 watt heater as a replacement. You couldn't ask for better customer service in my opinion.

http://petsmart-mail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=1524;812537;1930616628;25;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007

I know the 25 watt heaters are not listed in the stop sell however I didn't want to take any chances so I picked up 2 Hagen Elite 25 watt heaters instead. If they had any Marineland Visi-Therm heaters in stock I would have grabbed those instead since the first 2 heaters I ever purchased were a 200 watt Visi-Therm Deluxe and a 100 watt Visi-Therm. They're still in service today after more than 5 years.

In my opinion the Canadian Distributor for these products should step up and offer to replace these heaters with an equivalent United Pet product such as Visi-Therm or Tetra heaters.
--
Paul


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

So it looks like Canadians either (a) pay shipping to get a replacement or (b) contact your friendly vendor from whom you purchased said stealth heater.

I had a stealth heater explode, I wonder if this is what it was about.

W


----------



## Chris S

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So it looks like Canadians either (a) pay shipping to get a replacement or (b) contact your friendly vendor from whom you purchased said stealth heater.
> 
> I had a stealth heater explode, I wonder if this is what it was about.
> 
> W


From what I hear, there have been concerns about the stealth heaters for quite some time...

As for shipping etc., just bring it to PetSmart. I doubt you even need a receipt, as United will no doubt reimburse PetSmart for anything they return, or credits etc. given.


----------



## MrLimpet

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So it looks like Canadians either (a) pay shipping to get a replacement or (b) contact your friendly vendor from whom you purchased said stealth heater.
> 
> I had a stealth heater explode, I wonder if this is what it was about.
> 
> W


From the email I got from Marineland, it states that they'll pay for shipping.


----------



## Y2KGT

MrLimpet said:


> From the email I got from Marineland, it states that they'll pay for shipping.


I called them and was told they'll only pay for shipping in the US.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT

Chris S said:


> From what I hear, there have been concerns about the stealth heaters for quite some time...
> 
> As for shipping etc., just bring it to PetSmart. I doubt you even need a receipt, as United will no doubt reimburse PetSmart for anything they return, or credits etc. given.


I didn't have a receipt and the manager said it didn't matter as long as I took another heater of the same size.
--
Paul


----------



## sunsunsun

I would be able to exchange it at any petsmart for another heater or store credit even if i didnt buy it from them?


----------



## Will

Yeah, Petsmart doesn't ask many questions in returns.


----------



## Y2KGT

sunsunsun said:


> I would be able to exchange it at any petsmart for another heater or store credit even if i didnt buy it from them?


There is no 100% yes or no answer to your question. Print the letter from PetSmart that I posted and take it with your heater to your local PetSmart. Ask them for an exchange and if they ask for a receipt tell them you don't have one however you just want an exchange. 
If they say no try another PetSmart.
--
Paul


----------



## Chris S

There really isn't any reason they won't return it, as I stated, United will reimburse Petsmart for any returns/exchanges etc.


----------



## sunsunsun

Went to petsmart today near first markham place and exchanged it for another heater. Just brought the letter Y2K posted.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Do you guys need to receit to make the exchange? I have 2 or 3. Damn it. Also, I'd preffer a refund. Those Visi-therm is a cheaper and lower grade heater. I don't want that crap.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will

Zebrapl3co said:


> Those Visi-therm is a cheaper and lower grade heater. I don't want that crap.


Really? how can you tell whats quality these days...


----------



## sunsunsun

Zebrapl3co said:


> Do you guys need to receit to make the exchange? I have 2 or 3. Damn it. Also, I'd preffer a refund. Those Visi-therm is a cheaper and lower grade heater. I don't want that crap.


no receipt required for an exchange.


----------



## gucci17

Has anyone brought their stealth's back to BA's without a receipt?

Would prefer to go to them as they have a bigger selection.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Will Hayward said:


> Really? how can you tell whats quality these days...


Lol, I know what you mean. But from experience, I have 4 visiterm (glass type) crapping out on me for no reason. It just stop working. Good glass, because it didn't crack like the shitty Hagen. I have a bad habbit of doing water change forgetting to turn the heater off. When I add water back in, I get the glass poping. Anyway, all of my glass visitherm are sitting around broken, some I dissamble to find out what the hell is wrong with them.
That's why I pay a bit extra for the stealth heaters. Thank god half of my other heaters are from the Rena brand.



sunsunsun said:


> no receipt required for an exchange.


Thanks for the reply sunsun.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Heaters are a low-quality area in our hobby. They fail on me in four ways: Never turn on (cold fail), Never turn off (boil fail), Wobbly temperatures (very rare), and spectacular failure (explosion). Only the Stealths have ever exploded on me. Then there is "human fail": Forget to unplug during water change, and shatter the glass. 

I have had good result with Jager/Eheim heaters, but I have had more than 3 of them die at less than 3 years of age, and I have had over a dozen other heaters die in less than 4 years. I have had one stealth heater self-destruct (it went the way that electrolytic capacitors on motherboards used to go - somewhat of an underwater explosion).

As for me cracking them because I forget to unplug them during water changes;
I have gone to 100% submersible designs, and oriented them horizontally right above the substrate. They are now NEVER out of water, even during water changes, and I have not lost one heater, and I don't have to remember to unplug them, and remember to plug them back in again. I have done both of those things, and though it probably won't kill your fish, it's distressing to come back 24 hours later and realize that one of your tanks is at 58F/14C.

Everybody should be using GFCI outlets for all their tanks. Anything else is a deathwish for you or your family. We are putting 110V electrical appliances, on 15A and 30A circuit breakers, INTO A TANK OF WATER people. Expect your heater to fail, and be prepared so that everybody (except maybe the fish) survives it.


W


----------



## LadyInBlue

I only just noticed this recall email... 

I have the IO Visi-Therm Stealth 250 which is from marineland. I've been reading the thread and people are mentioning that they have replaced some of the recalls with the visi-therm line. 

Does this mean my heater is under recall because of the "Stealth" verbage or is it okay to keep it running?

Thanks in advance for the clarity!


----------



## Lobster.Lounge

Just swapped my stealth pro 200w at petsmart in pickering. no questions asked. replaced with fluval m200.


----------



## Y2KGT

LadyInBlue said:


> I only just noticed this recall email...
> 
> I have the IO Visi-Therm Stealth 250 which is from marineland. I've been reading the thread and people are mentioning that they have replaced some of the recalls with the visi-therm line.
> 
> Does this mean my heater is under recall because of the "Stealth" verbage or is it okay to keep it running?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the clarity!


Hi,
If your heater is one of those black plastic looking heaters then it is probably one of the affected products Marineland has issued a "stop sell" on.

Some of the issues being reported by consumers on the Internet is that the heater explodes and blows the tank apart. Its up to you if you want to exchange yours or not.

Here is what it looks like when this happens.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ineland-stealth-pro-heater-3.html#post1010775

Here is the letter from United Pet Group the company that owns Marineland.


----------



## LadyInBlue

Thanks guys. 

I eliminate any doubt I found my invoice (I knew keeping old invoices would come in handy) and gave Big Al's customer service a call this morning. 

They pulled up my invoice to confirm that it was one of the recalls. 

I've now ordered a new heater (I went with the Eheim) and they're refunding me for the older purchase. 

Hopefully nothing happens before the new one arrives.


----------



## skyedale

*Marineland Heaters*

I e-mailed Marineland, rather than waiting on hold. The rep I e-mailed back and forth with was great. They fedex'd three replacement heaters to me at their cost. I suspect that they did this because for the first time in ages I actually registered my products on line.

The e-mail address for the rep that I dealth with is [email protected] .

Hope this helps.

Judi


----------



## mrobson

skyedale said:


> I e-mailed Marineland, rather than waiting on hold. The rep I e-mailed back and forth with was great. They fedex'd three replacement heaters to me at their cost. I suspect that they did this because for the first time in ages I actually registered my products on line.
> 
> The e-mail address for the rep that I dealth with is [email protected] .
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Judi


so i messaged josh and got this as a reply

The Stealth and Stealth Pro - 100 to 300 watt style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them. No recall has been issued on these heaters. If you are happy with the performance of your current heater, by all means you may keep it. It is still covered by the lifetime warranty of the product. To take advantage of the warranty, please mail in the non-working unit and a brief description of the problem. Our address is UPG, at 3001 Commerce Dr., Blacksburg, VA 24060. Attention warranty claims. Once received and verified defective, a replacement of same wattage will be sent. Please include your, name, address, and phone number. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions, please let us know or call 1-800-338-4896.

Sincerely,

United Pet Group

so i went to my LFS and found that they had in fact issued a recall and i should bring them in immediately, unfortunately they were all out of jagers so i placed a hold on 2. Not surprisingly plenty of visa-therms left i guess people dont like being lied to as much as i dont.


----------



## qwerty

I've got a 50W stealth pro... It's not on the recall/cease of sale list though.

Big Al's in Missisauga (where I bought the heater) told me they don't deal with manufacturer recalls and that I need to deal with it through the manufacturer. I was gonna be e-mailing them a little later, but looks here like the manufacturer is denying their recall?

Of course I don't have the receipt for a heater I bought about a year ago and had no trouble with since...

Maybe I'll try the petsmart thing.

Not sure what else I'm supposed to do exactly :-\

On a somewhat unrelated note... The stealth pro is the only heater I have that lights up the entire corner of my room at night with its pilot light that only changes colours and NEVER SHUTS OFF!

As far as being stealthy goes, this is probably the most visibly obnoxious heater I own...


----------



## mrobson

Big Al's Hamilton has a notice were their heater are and all the stealth heaters have been replaced by visatherms.


----------



## skyedale

*Timing is everything - Stealth heaters*



mrobson said:


> so i messaged josh and got this as a reply
> 
> The Stealth and Stealth Pro - 100 to 300 watt style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them. No recall has been issued on these heaters. If you are happy with the performance of your current heater, by all means you may keep it. It is still covered by the lifetime warranty of the product. To take advantage of the warranty, please mail in the non-working unit and a brief description of the problem. Our address is UPG, at 3001 Commerce Dr., Blacksburg, VA 24060. Attention warranty claims. Once received and verified defective, a replacement of same wattage will be sent. Please include your, name, address, and phone number. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions, please let us know or call 1-800-338-4896.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> United Pet Group
> 
> so i went to my LFS and found that they had in fact issued a recall and i should bring them in immediately, unfortunately they were all out of jagers so i placed a hold on 2. Not surprisingly plenty of visa-therms left i guess people dont like being lied to as much as i dont.


I guess I hit the timing just right. I e-mailed them at the start of the recall and they couldn't do enough for me. Subsequently I e-mailed Josh to let him know that I was not impressed with the visa-therm heater for my big tank. I am still waiting for a reply. I have a Eheim 2126 with internal heater on order and when it arrives I will be ditching the visa therm and the marineland filters. I am getting tired of the constant noise that the impellers make. I also find the cost of replacement impellers offensive.

At the last midnight madness I purchased a new 400 and 280. Not so much for the filters but replacement parts. Surprise for me they have changed the impellers in both units and they don't work in the older models. Needless to say I am no longer a marineland fan. I have 8 tanks and bit by bit as the money is there I am going to replace all the marineland filters with something that has cost reasonable parts and doesn't sound like a 747 taking off within two months. Too bad because they used to make a decent product.

Judi


----------



## mrobson

yea its sad when a major brand decides to sell out, the price rarely goes down while quality takes a nose dive. I dont think i will be buying any more of their products, the hobby is expensive enough without these guys selling crap.


----------



## sunjwd

*Official recall of all Stealth and Stealth Pro 2004 to present*

I got a letter today from United Pet saying that they are doing a voluntary recall of all Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters. My 50 Watt model is included.
I Googled for this and found http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11202.html which is almost identical in content to the letter I received.

I called the number given. They said that they'd immediately send me a replacement Visitherm (glass) heater. Once I received the replacement I am supposed to call them again to arrange pick up my old heaters (I have 2 of these of which one was already replaced due to warranty claim).


----------



## skyedale

*all stealth heaters*



sunjwd said:


> I got a letter today from United Pet saying that they are doing a voluntary recall of all Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters. My 50 Watt model is included.
> I Googled for this and found http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11202.html which is almost identical in content to the letter I received.
> 
> I called the number given. They said that they'd immediately send me a replacement Visitherm (glass) heater. Once I received the replacement I am supposed to call them again to arrange pick up my old heaters (I have 2 of these of which one was already replaced due to warranty claim).


Thanks for the info on the smaller wattage heaters. These guys are really having a bad year.


----------



## ameekplec.

Has anybody actually had the older model stealths (not Pro) fail on them? I have like 10 of the smaller ones (100w and under) and never had any issues with them ever. I can't say the same about any other brand of heater (including Jager/Eheim).

Has anybody tried returning their really old visitherms? Maybe I'll give it a shot sometime. I think I saw 5 or 6 of them in a box the other day...


----------



## skyedale

*stealth heaters*



ameekplec. said:


> Has anybody actually had the older model stealths (not Pro) fail on them? I have like 10 of the smaller ones (100w and under) and never had any issues with them ever. I can't say the same about any other brand of heater (including Jager/Eheim).
> 
> Has anybody tried returning their really old visitherms? Maybe I'll give it a shot sometime. I think I saw 5 or 6 of them in a box the other day...


I had one that won't cut off when it hit temp. Almost had steamed fish for dinner.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

ameekplec. said:


> Has anybody actually had the older model stealths (not Pro) fail on them? I have like 10 of the smaller ones (100w and under) and never had any issues with them ever. I can't say the same about any other brand of heater (including Jager/Eheim).
> 
> Has anybody tried returning their really old visitherms? Maybe I'll give it a shot sometime. I think I saw 5 or 6 of them in a box the other day...


The recall applies to the none pro model as well.
I made the guilty decision to keep mine. You'll have to point a gun at me to make me let them go. They are the best heater I ever had.
I probably won't buy a new one though. The Rena none glass heater looks like a good alternative to me now. Even if it's more expensive.
Compare to all the other glass heater (including Jager), I've been electric shocked, blown up upon, cracked glass, cook my fish and stop working. With a personal statistic like that, I think I stood a better chance with the stealth than going back to a glass heater.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec.

Zebrapl3co said:


> The recall applies to the none pro model as well.
> I made the guilty decision to keep mine. You'll have to point a gun at me to make me let them go. They are the best heater I ever had.
> I probably won't buy a new one though. The Rena none glass heater looks like a good alternative to me now. Even if it's more expensive.
> Compare to all the other glass heater (including Jager), I've been electric shocked, blown up upon, cracked glass, cook my fish and stop working. With a personal statistic like that, I think I stood a better chance with the stealth than going back to a glass heater.


Same here. I'm keeping mine - the other ones are just as bad.


----------



## pat3612

I think they may be recalling the non pro just to be on the safe side. They have been hit with alot of lawsuites. Iam keeping mine too never have had a problem with the small ones .


----------



## CanadaPleco

I'm with you guys, keeping all my old ones, they have been working great for me for like 4 -5 years. Altho that new fluval heater is tempting.


----------



## smallcalves

*UPG Aquatics & Big Als*

I have to say the way I was treated with the recall was horrendous...

For the company to offer half what I paid and didnt even cover the shipping - I can safely say not only did they lose a customer for life (and I was in the market for a new aquarium too) but i would clearly steer everyone away from their products.

And Big Als - I asked them about the recall and they refused to take the product back even with a receipt.

Terrible customer service on both parts - lesson learned - don't buy any more UPG aquatics products(Tetra, Perfecto, Marineland) - and I most certainly wont shop at Big Als anymore either.

I dont want to spend $500 on a new tank only for it to have a problem and the manufacturer tell me that they will "offer" me their wholesale cost and have Big Als make a hot dog out of the rest of my money.

Tisk Tisk UPG and Big Als - you should be ashamed of stealing peoples money. and I hope you guys all get sued until you are left with no pants and a paid of suspenders.

Nick.


----------



## Will

On Monday I walked into Big Als Oakville, and exchanged my heater, without a receipt. No problems, no questions asked. In and out in 3 minutes.

I even exchanged the heater for a Hydor Thermostat instead of a heater. I have heatcable substreat heater in my tank and it runs too hot without a thermostat, so i was happy to exchange the heater strait up for the thermostat (which was on clearance for $34, thats 50% off)


----------



## mrobson

i too walked into big als hamilton and exchanged 2 stealths no hassles. Thats the problem with each store being independently owned some of the owners are just cheap a-holes who hire guys to be purely salesman and end up giving other stores a bad name.


----------



## Chromey

I just called and told them i have a Pro 250, They took my info and are shipping me the upgraded model, Easy as Pie.


----------



## fish_luva

I have to comment as well.. Their customer service when i called their 800 number was great (800-338-4896) (wait time is about 15 minutes in mid-day) .. They sent me 2 brand new visatherms without question even when i didn't have my receipt.... That's outstanding in my books. I asked about the current stealths I had 2 x 250's... They told me that they are recalling them regardless but most people who have them will never have any worries.. it's precautionary.....

cheers!!!!


----------



## kirby

I recently returned my stealth 100W to united pet group. They sent me a electronic receipt and all I had to do was take it to my local ups store and fill out some customs paper work and the replacement was at my door a week later! Make sure you fill out the customs sheet though, they have the at the ups store.


----------



## Darkblade48

Oh dear, I just found about this now.

I have a Stealth Heater as well, I wonder if BA's will still take it back/refund/store credit?

I bought it at BA's Scarborough (Kennedy)...anyone have experience?


----------



## davidv

http://www.bigalscanada.com/recalls/ML_Stealth_Heaters_Recall.pdf


----------



## Darkblade48

Thanks for the information. I'm sending mine back for a full refund (and they pay for postage, yay).


----------



## GaryC

Ya if you bring it to BigAls they just exchange it for a Hydor one. I should have asked for the refund instead so I paid an extra 10 bux for a aqueon.


----------



## Darkblade48

GaryC said:


> Ya if you bring it to BigAls they just exchange it for a Hydor one. I should have asked for the refund instead so I paid an extra 10 bux for a aqueon.


The thing is, I already have too much (unused) aquarium equipment at home


----------

